# AMT_LED light - Problem



## AaronElphick (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I built a PC for a client about 3 months ago. I've just went and picked up this PC as they have been complaining about speed issues. 

I turned the computer on when I got back to the workshop - it is suprisingly slow. Like, really slow. It took about half an hour to load windows completely. 

When I took apart the case, I noticed that an LED was on. It was a solid red and the LED was labelled AMT_LED. 

I have since tried replacing the ram, removing all peripheral devices, the processor and even swapped out the mainboards. The problem still remains.

I've never had to deal with this before, can anyone shed any light on the issue. The computer is still as slow as anything.

MOBO: Intel DQ45CB
RAM: Kingston 2GB PC2 - 6400 CL5 240 DDR2 - (2 pcs)
Processor: Intel e7500 dual core processor 
PSU: Corsair 500W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

AMT= Active Management Technology

A solid on Red LED-Intel Management Engine is in the on state, fully functional.
Have you checked the Temps & Voltages in the Bios?


----------



## AaronElphick (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I guess that I just never noticed the red light on the mainboard before. I saw red and automatically assumed that it was the problem. Maybe they should try green LED's?

Thanks heaps for the advice though; the temperatures were soaring like you suggested. Turned out that I had two faulty mainboards. Funny, huh? I tried a third from the workshop and all seemed fine. Other two have been sent back for warranty


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what temp was soaring

the usual cause is incorrect application of the paste,dust or underpowered


----------

